# learning videos



## denmark1982 (Jan 28, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kInp8wGjDlI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GP6h7sCtiY

i think those videos is good how to use flux and some others things..


----------



## denmark1982 (Feb 4, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMfolFC0Rr8

i use he way get some work out and i know he is in here 

sreetips


----------



## g_axelsson (Feb 4, 2017)

denmark1982 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMfolFC0Rr8
> 
> i use he way get some work out and i know he is in here
> 
> sreetips


His name on the forum is kadriver.
http://goldrefiningwiki.com/mediawiki/index.php/YouTube

Göran


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 4, 2017)

These videos are good for people who do learn how to recover and refine material. However you do have to learn first by reading available literature and forum to be able to understand what is happening in this videos. If you do not know what is going on even slightest variation will cause you to fail.


----------



## donald7755 (Mar 26, 2017)

there's another guy on youtube thats very good at gold refining . his youtube name is " streetips " .
he shows it step by step , explains exactly what he does in each step . he has some really great videos . perhaps you guys would like to watch him in a few of his videos and see what you think about it .


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 26, 2017)

donald7755 said:


> there's another guy on youtube thats very good at gold refining . his youtube name is " streetips " .
> he shows it step by step , explains exactly what he does in each step . he has some really great videos . perhaps you guys would like to watch him in a few of his videos and see what you think about it .



Have you read the posts above yours?


----------



## Palladium (Mar 26, 2017)

donald7755 said:


> there's another guy on youtube thats very good at gold refining . his youtube name is " streetips " .
> he shows it step by step , explains exactly what he does in each step . he has some really great videos . perhaps you guys would like to watch him in a few of his videos and see what you think about it .





g_axelsson said:


> denmark1982 said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMfolFC0Rr8
> ...


----------



## donald7755 (Mar 26, 2017)

jimdoc said:


> donald7755 said:
> 
> 
> > there's another guy on youtube thats very good at gold refining . his youtube name is " streetips " .
> ...



OOPS my bad .


----------



## Palladium (Mar 26, 2017)




----------

